# Where is 3Rs



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I have never fished at this place before(3Rs), where is it? I always assumed it was the area in Luis Del.right turn at the main st. and you come out at the beach where the head boats leave the docks a few blocks down --- this beach water is allso pretty deep although I have never seen a fish actually caught there :--| fished the head boats there (Luis Del.)alot and caught gobs of Black Sea Bass  well take care guys, need some pullage  dcfishman


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

3 R's
Part of Delaware State Park, located on the ocean just South of the Indian River Inlet Bridge. Surf fishing allowed all day. Use finger mullet on a whole finger mullet rig for bait for bluefish, flounder, and stripers. Squid is a good "all around" bait when cut into strips. Bloodworms are good bait for kingfish, spot, and croaker. Any kind of fresh or freshly frozen cut bait such as spot or bunker makes good surf fishing bait as well. (It cost $5 per day per car to get into the Delaware State Park areas in season. One can then go into any of the State Park areas all day. The park is free in the off-season and after-hours. A season pass can also be obtained for $40. Senior citizen passes are $20. The Delaware State Park areas are great places to surf fish because the beach has a natural drop-off, not affected by beach replenishment, and anglers are allowed to fish all day until dark.) 4-wheel drive permits are also sold to drive on the beach in the Delaware State Park


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

3 R's Road is a good spot. I used to fish there at night (free too). Did well on Blues.


----------



## catch_them_all (Apr 2, 2004)

*Guys*

Has anyone been out to 3R's in the last couple of weeks; how has the fishing been there. I might go this weekend either saturday or sunday morning. Also what time does it open I want to get there around 5:30-6am before the crowd comes.

ALL I WANT TO DO IS CAUGHT SOMETHING BIG!!
<MARQUEE><*)))))))))))))))))))))><-------------  I GOT UM</MARQUEE>


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I caught*

3 nice sized whitings 3 weeks ago. The last 2 weeks, I fished during low tides and caugfht nothing. But then I was there just for few hours. But I did see folks catching small spot about 30ft from the beach.


----------

